# Thermo Control II, TC-2UK



## Philsie

Hi,

Can anyone please help? I have a Thermo Control II, TC-2UK in my Viv for my Cornsnake. Recently after moving house I have lost the instructions can anyone scan a set of instuctions and e mail them to me or at the least tell me how to disable alarm? I can mute the alarm but it just goes off the next time an alarm condition is reached.

Link to Thermo Control 11, TC-2UK Lucky Reptile Thermo Control II, TC-2UK Buy cheap Reptile Equipment

Yours Desperate

Philsie


----------



## sasandjo

The item that you have just purchased is a new piece of technology, which allows you to control the temperature in your vivarium digitally. The maximum load on this thermostat is 1200W. A main safety feature of the thermostat is the alarm, which alerts you if the temperature is too low or too high. The thermostat also has a timer, which allows the user to time control either spot lamps or heaters. The thermostat also has a built in thermometer allowing you to see the temperature in the vivarium at any time.
*Conditions:
*Keep the device dry and clean
The device needs to be kept in room temperature conditions
The device will only work properly if powered by a 230V / 50/60Hz AC Voltage
Try to reduce the risk of condensation* 
**Installation:
*Install the temperature sensor at a suitable place inside the terrarium/vivarium. As you should have temperature gradients in your terrarium, you need to think about which temperature area you want to control with the thermostat. In most cases, placing the sensor in the centre at the back of the terrarium just above the substrate is recommended. For aquariums, use a place where you have a good water flow around the sensor.
Position the thermostat in a way which allows for easy control the displayed temperature. Plug in the devices you want to have controlled into the receptacles of the thermostats. Plug the heating device in to the plug marked ‘I’ and timer controlled devices in to plug ‘II’, Connect the AC Adaptor to a plug socket. You can now set the desired settings by following the instructions.
*Setting the Temperature and Alarm Values
*Press the TEMP button to display the temperature and alarm settings. To change the set temperature hold TEMP for 5 seconds until the display starts flashing. With the arrow buttons you can now choose the desired temperature between 8_C and 50_ C. Press TEMP again to alter the alarm settings. You can now choose a temperature range between 1_C to 5_C at which the thermostat will alarm through a blinking display and a sound that the temperature is too low or too high. i.e. If you set the temperature at 20_C and the alarm settings at 4, the alarm will sound if the measured temperatures are either lower than 16_C or higher than 24_C. To save the settings hold down TEMP for 5 seconds. If you take no action for 30 seconds the device will cancel the setting process without saving and show the current temperature.
*Setting the Timer:
*The timer is independent from the actual hour, you can set how long the device should be on and off in hours. To display the settings press the arrow buttons: Arrow Up - ON time in hours, Arrow Down - OFF time in hours. To change the settings press TIME for 5 seconds. Use the arrow buttons to set the ON time and after pressing the TIME button again the OFF time. You can set a value between 0 and 24. To save the settings press TIME for 5 seconds. Press TIME to switch the device on and off. From this action the set ON/OFF time will start counting. Note that you can accidentally shift the On/Off cycle to another daytime by pressing TIME. Example, You want to use a device from 8 o'clock in the morning till 10 o'clock in the evening. To achieve this set the ON value to 14 hours and the OFF value to 10 hours. Either you do the settings at 8 o'clock in the morning or you switch the timer to ON by pressing TIME at 8 o'clock.
*Disabling the Alarm Sound:
*The alarm sound can be turned off by pressing any button. If the temperature divergence is too high after a period of time, the alarm will sound again. To turn it off press both arrow buttons at the same time. The display will show B_o if the alarm sound is on and B_c if the sound is off.
*Operating Display:
A *red light will show when the thermostat is working
A red light will show when the timer is working. 
*Mode of Operation:
*The thermostat turns the heating source on until the set temperature is reached and then turns it off when reached. It will turn on again if the measured temperature is 1_C below the set temperature.
*Important Information:
*If the temperature range (0_-50_ C) is exceeded the display will show HHH for a higher and LLL for a lower temperature and an alarm will sound.
The device saves settings in case of power loss for about 48 hours.
Please do not open the thermostat up or attempted to modify it.
Device and sensor cables must always be checked for signs of damage. If a defect is discovered either by water or physical damage, the device must be switched off. 
If you are unsure about the working of the product please consult the supplier. 
Please check temperature regularly - Claims for death/illness due to error of the operator, cannot be accepted.



different thermo make but they look the same so hopefully this helps


----------



## Jon2ooo8

how much is it? sounds gd


----------



## carpy

they are the dogs bollocks - streets ahead of habistat. cost about £39.99 or so


----------



## rybuzz

is it a dimmer or a pp


----------



## sasandjo

GEKO ATC-300A Reptile Digital Thermostat.








Under the GEKO brand we pride ourselves on offering excellent quality and good value, and this product is no exception!
The digital thermostat comes Boxed and Brand New with a UK Plug, with operating instructions.
CE Approved.
*Thermostat Applications: What the Digital Thermostat Does?*
A thermostat regulates the temperature of the habitat allowing the reptile to be kept in the right environment.
You can set the thermostat to turn your UV lighting and heatmat on and off, when you wish e.g. run it for 8 hours in the day and turn it off for remaining16 hours in a day.
It also allows you to set a desired temperature - The thermostat will make sure that it controls the lighting and heat mat accordingly to keep the temperature consistent.​ 

*Thermostat Features:*

Actual Temperature Display - The LCD Screen displays the current temperature.​
Digital temperature rise/drop Alarm - If the Vivarium temperature drops below or rises above the desired temperature then an alarm will alert you. Very Useful if a bulb blows. ​
Plug and Play - Once set-up - it runs itself - no need to keep turning the light on/off or checking the temperature. This piece of kit is hassle free and runs your vivarium - letting the reptile live in a realistic habitat.​
Temperature Control range: 0 - 50 Celsius ​
Maximum Wattage: 1200​
Time set: 24 Hour clock​
Adjustable temperature range: 0-5 Celsius ​
Double plug design:

Plug 1: This plug is for the Heat bulb or heat mat. It allows the heater to reach the right temperature set and then turns off if too hot or turns on if too cold.
Plug 2: This plug is for the UV Lighting. You can set this up so it runs for a number of hours in the day and switches its self off when not needed.​ ​
​there on off stats i use them can be found on ebay for £24.99 cant find any on there at the minute seller...bhpets i believe the above instructions i posted are for this and they work :censor: well..

jo​​


----------



## johnc79

Would it dim the heat bulb or turn it off?


----------



## rybuzz

Turn it off,

Plug two isn't a thermostat at all btw.


----------



## mrcarlxx

so if it turns on/off the heat mat then what is the point in the alarm?


----------



## tigerpaws

to disable the alarm press up and down together until the display shows 8_c


----------



## Jim2109

mrcarlxx said:


> so if it turns on/off the heat mat then what is the point in the alarm?


the alarm goes off when the temperature is outside of a user defined tolerance. at least thats how it works on the Pro version.

so you have a desired temperature of say 30 degs, and an alarm setting of 3 degs. if the temperature reaches 33 degs, or drops to 27 degs then the alarm will sound. 

if the heating device fails and the viv gets cold, the alarm sounds. if the viv starts to overheat, even if the heating device/s have been switched off by the thermostat function of the unit, then the alarm sounds

personally i have the alarm switched off. if im home then i periodically check on temperature and humidity. if im not then the alarm isnt going to alert me lol. but it probably has its purpose for some people.

the actual stat on these units is just on/off. it doesnt pulse and it doesnt dim. they are awesome stats for maintaining overall temperature, probably not so good for basking bulbs. the Pro version also has seperate day and night control, so you can run a different temp in the day to what you run at night. it also has a timer circuit to control lighting or whatever else you want it to.


----------



## mrcarlxx

Jim2109 said:


> the alarm goes off when the temperature is outside of a user defined tolerance. at least thats how it works on the Pro version.
> 
> so you have a desired temperature of say 30 degs, and an alarm setting of 3 degs. if the temperature reaches 33 degs, or drops to 27 degs then the alarm will sound.
> 
> if the heating device fails and the viv gets cold, the alarm sounds. if the viv starts to overheat, even if the heating device/s have been switched off by the thermostat function of the unit, then the alarm sounds
> 
> personally i have the alarm switched off. if im home then i periodically check on temperature and humidity. if im not then the alarm isnt going to alert me lol. but it probably has its purpose for some people.
> 
> the actual stat on these units is just on/off. it doesnt pulse and it doesnt dim. they are awesome stats for maintaining overall temperature, probably not so good for basking bulbs. the Pro version also has seperate day and night control, so you can run a different temp in the day to what you run at night. it also has a timer circuit to control lighting or whatever else you want it to.


ok lol....i just started to get confused in all this 'alarm' biz, so it does have a stat! thats ok then....as i just bought the geko atc-300a......and i didnt want the only temp control to be me turning on/off the heat source ever time the alarm sounds :bash:


----------



## Jim2109

mrcarlxx said:


> ok lol....i just started to get confused in all this 'alarm' biz, so it does have a stat! thats ok then....as i just bought the geko atc-300a......and i didnt want the only temp control to be me turning on/off the heat source ever time the alarm sounds :bash:


yup, its got a stat. when the heating device is working there is a little LED called "work" that lights up. when its switched off by the stat the LED goes out.


----------



## mrcarlxx

Jim2109 said:


> yup, its got a stat. when the heating device is working there is a little LED called "work" that lights up. when its switched off by the stat the LED goes out.


this might be a silly q but whats the point in the alarm if the stat controls the temp anyway?, you just as well not need to know if the stat has turned on/off the heat source.


----------



## tigerpaws

if the heater fails in your viv then it will let you know by the flashing display and the bloody annoying beep that it has 


alan


----------



## mrcarlxx

tigerpaws said:


> if the heater fails in your viv then it will let you know by the flashing display and the bloody annoying beep that it has
> 
> 
> alan


lol how ofter does your heating fail?


----------



## Jim2109

mrcarlxx said:


> lol how ofter does your heating fail?


i explained the alarms purpose in my first post. the alarm doesnt go off if the stat is working as it should. but if your heating bulb blows and the viv gets cold, the alarm goes off. if for some reason the stat fails and the heater gets everything very hot, then the alarm goes off.

if you check your viv a few times a day then getting cold wouldnt really hurt anything for a short period of time. but if the stat failed and the viv got very hot it could do more damage.

the alarm is a fail safe (assuming you are there to hear it). 99.99% of the time it serves no purpose, but the 0.01% of the time that it does is the time that you need it to or youll end up with potentially dead reptiles!


----------



## mrcarlxx

right i got my geko stat through the post.....how does this thing know what the time is? and how do i set the time?


----------



## Scales and Fangs

mrcarlxx said:


> right i got my geko stat through the post.....how does this thing know what the time is? and how do i set the time?


have you got the instructions?


----------



## mrcarlxx

yeah...i have had a quick scan through them,and all it says is how to set the timer for the light, but how does it know when to turn it on/off when it has no clock?


----------



## Scales and Fangs

mrcarlxx said:


> yeah...i have had a quick scan through them,and all it says is how to set the timer for the light, but how does it know when to turn it on/off when it has no clock?


i've just asked on the other one mate.

see ya there

Rob


----------



## Caz

I use some thermostats called 'atc 800', they ahve been used for a few years in marine fish keeping and switch the heater on/off but also controls a cooling device as well if the temp is too hot (fan/chiller etc.)
Here's a pic:
ATC-800 Digital Thermostat Package 1 - £26.99 : Forttex


----------



## mrcarlxx

damn it, that looks better than mine lol


----------



## Caz

Well, cheaper anyway - they're a good bit of kit - very accurate and also good for controlling cooling fan in a reptile room/shed along with heating.
Maplins do a case that fits them perfectly for about £3.


----------



## mrcarlxx

im having real problems tring to get this light to stay on at the right times, i know you have to set the amount of hours that the light stays on and the amount of hours that the light goes off for....so this morning at 8 o clock i set it at,....12 hours on and 12 hours off yet at 2 o clockpm the bugger turned its self off?, i know i have them plugged in the right plugs so whats going on lol


----------



## valcuddles

tigerpaws said:


> to disable the alarm press up and down together until the display shows 8_c


having the alarm is a blessing a fed my boa,went to bed wen the alarm sounded.my bulb had blown so was able to change is straight away..i wouldnt feel safe without the alarm facility.:2thumb:


----------



## maesmith

Jon2ooo8 said:


> how much is it? sounds gd


they go for cheap on ebay i got mine for £25


----------



## Routley

does anyone know what EEE on the display means?


----------

